# What is YOUR name (and your partners!)?



## steph.

I am looking for a little inspiration and thought this would be a good way to get it. So whats your name and how has it treated you over the years?

I'll start!

My name is...
Stephanie- I like it, its pronounceable all over the world and easy to spell. Never been teased because of it. I get called Steph by most people although my Brazilian family calls me "Phanie" which doesnt work in english for obvious reasons!:haha:

My Husband's name is...
David- he thinks its ok, never been teased because of it, but doesnt love it as its so common and boring (according to him). He gets called Dave mostly.


----------



## +tivethoughts

My name is Siobhan - pronounced Shivon. I like it...throughout my life I have been called all sorts tho ranging from sio-ban, sabina, shoban oh the list goes on lol. I dont really mind now as I just tell them "no, its Shivon" and carry on. 

Hubby's name is Tony. Pretty standard but people either assume or ask him is that Tony or Anthony? Hes like...erm, Tony thats why I said Tony. ..? Lol. He's had cheques through in the past made out to Anthony, wedding invites to Siobhan and Anthony...even though the people know he is Tony they assumed he was an Anthony....annoying really. 

But with both our names nothing too much of a problem.


----------



## tardiz

Im kirsty and my husband is martin. Kinda boring names really and that's what we both tend to be called :)


----------



## crayoncrittle

Crystal - I like it. Only problem was spelling and that drove me boonnnnnkerrrrrs Krystle Christyle Khrystell NO JUST REGULAR CRYSTAL! 

Husband is Elliott - same problem with the spelling Eliot or Elliot but other than that, his only problem was with his last name which was Bill! So he took my last name when we got married :)


----------



## jtj1054

my name is pretty common, it's Courtney but my husbands name is Jedadiah... haha we always get questions or asked 100 times how to spell it pronounce it or where his mother came up with it. lol He goes by Jed though.


----------



## MUMOF5

My name is Kelly, never really had any issues with it, apart from a short time when I was in primary school. There were stickers that all the kids used to collect called 'Garbage Pail Kids', and there was one called 'Smelly Kelly':growlmad:, so got called that a bit, but was very short lived.

My husbands name is Ben. He's never had any issues with it, he likes his name, but does get a bit annoyed when people assume its short for Benjamin.


----------



## MamaFlick

My name is Kandis Joy - I don't love my either my first name or middle name. My first name is annoying because it's a "normal" name spelled weird, so when people ask me how it's spelled it always goes something like this:
"Ok, C - A - N - D - ???" and I have to say "Nope, back up and start over with a K."

Joy is an okay middle name, but not something I'd have chosen myself. It's my grandma's first name and my mom's middle name, and they expect me to give it to my first born daughter as a middle name... which I'm not doing. Why pass down a name I don't even like?

My husband's name is Steven Alan. He likes it. His family and close friends calls him Stevie, and I call him Steven. His dad's name is Steve (actually, so is my dad's). If we have a boy we will probably pass down Steven as a middle name.


----------



## Pielette

My name is Vanessa :flower: I ADORE my name, always have. The only thing is that when I was in school people were forever trying to shorten it, and I like it the way it is. It was always Van or Nessie or something. Eventually people got the message when I refused to respond to it :haha: So I'm always Vanessa.

My husband's name is David. He likes it but it tends to become Dave, he was introduced to me as Dave. But he goes by a completely random nickname to his parents and siblings, and we call each other Pie, so it's generally friends who call him Dave.


----------



## JJKCB

my name is unusual so im not going to post it as people I know will find this too easily, it shortens to Tish but I dont like being called Tish its an African name and im the only white person ive ever met or heard of with it, I love its uniqueness but everyone pronounces the I in in the full name with a long E instead of I and I always have to spell it

my partners name is Alan, not that unusual really


----------



## xx Emily xx

My name is Emily and I love it! I've always liked my name.

My husband is David. He can't stand the name Dave so always goes by David or totally unrelated nicknames.

Em xxx


----------



## Butterball Ma

Nicole Suzanne--I like it, except Nicole was SO common when I was in school. There was always 2 or 3 Nicoles or Nikkis in every class.

Alan Paige--Alan, not Al. He's never really complained about his name. However, his last name is Smith, so Alan Smith kinda sounds like an alias to me, lol.


----------



## kimmym

this is a really good idea.its nice to see how people feel about their names to get another perspective on it.

My name is Kimberlynn Marie.i used to not like it when i was little,mostly due to being jealous of my sisters. Katrina Rose.lol i love it now though.ecspecially all the variations of it.another reason for not liking it when i was younger was because my Rs came out as Ws :blush:

OHs name is Nahum Raul.his uncle picked his name. It means "god of the sun"and i think it was only recently while trying to figure out names for our LO that he realized how much he likes it.(Nahum. He still thinks raul is ugly and too common)


----------



## BubsMom17

My name is Emily Rae and my DH's name is Daniel (no middle name). Our son's name is Daniel Julian. :)


----------



## windswept

I'm Cristina (note spelling). I love it. But, I do have to constantly say 'no h' when spelling it out!
Mr Windswept is Innes. We both like it... However, I did know an Innes in school who got 'Anus' as it sounds similar.
Our wee boy is Archie, which he really, really suits. We are stuck on our girls name... 11 weeks to choose!


----------



## fairy_gem

My name is Gemma...I like it, but I prefer to go by Gem or Gems. Some people pronounce it wrong, usually people from the middle East, but that's all. 

My husband's name is David...he likes it as far as I know. Mostly goes by David. 


:flower:


----------



## wahwah

Im Sarah ( meaning princess) and my fiancé is Christopher, though he goes by Chris. I like my name, but hate my middle name Louise. I've never liked it, I just don't like the "eeeze" sound personally. :)

All my family call me Wah Wah. :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

My name is Brittany. It's pretty common but I've never minded it. When I was in elementary school, I wanted to change my name to something more ~unique~ but I grew out of that phase! I'm usually called Brittany, occasionally Britt but it's not my favourite. 

My husband's name is Daniel. He thinks its common but classic - he's not a fan of 'far out' names, I actually had to really lobby for Asher (he liked Michael). I told him I didn't want our son to be Michael P. through school (little did I know how popular the name Asher was where I live!) since there were 3 Daniel's when he was a kid and he was always Dan P. He goes by Dan (I call him Danny though).


----------



## Kioana

im kioana (Key-on-ah) now I like my name when I was little I didn't because I couldn't find anything with it , but I knew when someone was talking about me lol you don't hear my name much 


and his name is Eric


----------



## LeeLee333

My name is Leanne, Leanne Patricia.
I like the name Leanne, I also go by LeeLee. I never had problems with my name! My older brother called me Leanna Banana..but my name is just Leanne.
Patricia I am not a fan of.

My husband is Nery, Nery Osvaldo. When I first met him he introduced himself as Oz. I didn´t even know his name was Nery until 2 months into the relationship.


----------



## Fallacy

My name is Nicole. I never really liked it growing up because there were a lot of other Nicole's around. Also, people can't seem to get the spelling right for some reason...It's not Nikole, Nichole, or Nikhole, which is what I usually get when people try to spell it. I much prefer being called Niki though. :flower:

His is Brian. I like it since I don't hear it much, but he's not fond of it. He says it was way too common growing up around other Filipino boys.


----------



## MariposaTam

My name is Mariana- in Spanish which is my first language, I like it. In English I struggled with how to explain it to all my teachers, friends and even as I got older to my coworkers and even OH. I found myself conforming to its most common English pronunciation when I was a kid- Mary-Anna when it really is closer to Mah Ree Ah Na with the ree being a soft R which not many people can do. I also hated not finding my name on a keychain either, as a kid, but that really was the least of my worries. 

The positives on the name-I have yet to find anyone that will criticize it, besides myself lol. Everyone tells me its a beautiful name and loves it. Oh well :shrug:

OH is Tammy Lynn-Not Tamara, just Tammy. She likes Tammy though it doesn't fit her personality really; she more likes the meaning behind why her mom named her so (after the 1950's/60's movies Tammy and the Bachelor etc.) versus actually really liking her name. It gets its share of misspellings mostly because people spell it with an i at the end or with only one m, and it gets its share of-"oh, Tamera, Tamara?" which she is not.

Lynn she doesn't have much an opinion on other than her and her sisters having such Country names which she laughs at.


----------



## LovemyBubx

I'm emma, very common, plenty of others at school, its an alright name nothing special, when i was younger i wished my mum had at least put a g/j at the front! 
But was happy my name was the same as a spice girl :haha: 


Now i'm older its fine, everyone can spell it, everyone's heard of it. 


OH's name is michael, he doesn't like it one bit, wished he was called something else. 
Always known as mike, which he just has to live with i suppose :haha:


----------



## neadyda

I'm Sinead (pronounced Shin aid) I quite like it, it's not that common and it's an Irish name.

OH is Danny Kevin which he isn't too keen on. He really dislikes his middle name. I call him Dan, though, which he prefers.


----------



## greenlady

My name is Edwina. Growing up I didn't love it, it was always a bit old fashioned and not very girly. As I got older I liked the fact that there weren't many. I petty much go by Eddie or Ed to people I know well, and I like that is a bit unisex as a name. 

My husband is Jackson. He hasn't ever had a problem with his name. Obviously these days it's quite popular but not really back when he was born. I call him jack mostly and friends call him jacko, but professionally he's Jackson.


----------



## AvianasMommy

My name is Nicole Heather. Not really a fan of it, I like more girly names and I feel like Nicole is harsh sounding. When I was in elementary school, I knew at least 7 other Nicole's. It didn't bother me though. Sometimes my family calls me Nikki, sometimes acquaintances will think it's cute to call me Nick, and I've even got Coley before (the worst). As pp said, no one seems to be able to spell Nicole and I'm not sure why it's so difficult as every Nicole I've ever known is 'Nicole' not 'Nichole' or 'Nikole'. I have an aunt who has been in my family since before I was born yet still addresses me as 'Nichole' on every card, etc. :shrugs:. Heather is terrible in my opinion, doesn't go with Nicole at all but who knows lol.

DH is Christopher Martin. He goes by Chris. I think he likes his name, he's never really commented about it. It's too common for me I think if we ever have a son but nice anyway. 

:flower:


----------



## Starkette

My name is Laurel Robyn and I absolutely love it. I only met one or two other Laurel's growing up and we always felt such a closeness to each other because our name was pretty rare. I love my middle name, too. I loved having a unique name, made me feel special and there was never another Laurel in my classes.

It's also fun as a kid having people guess how your name is spelled. You'd think Laurel is easy enough, but I get Laural or Laral a lot. Meh, not a big deal. 

I would get people who thought they were really clever in school and start rhyming things with my name: floral, coral, moral, oral (that was especially annoying). But I didn't really care, honestly. It happened rarely and by stupid people I hardly saw around school.

My hubs is Michael Shane, he was named after his dad. As a kid he really resented having the same name as his dad. He didn't feel like he had his own identity and when people called his dad in the home, he would think it was him. It was confusing and annoying. Now, he's fine with it. Prefers Mike but his friends mostly call him Starky (last name is Stark).


----------



## Eleanor ace

My name is Eleanor (known to most people as Ellie), DH's name is Finlay (often known as Fin). We both like our names, I didn't know any other Eleanor/Ellie's growing up which I liked and I think it's quite a pretty name. DH liked his name as it was uncommon too. Now they are both super common- we always hear people shouting "Finlay/Ellie BEHAVE" and turn around feeling guilty thinking its us being called :haha:


----------



## BubsMom17

Eleanor ace said:


> My name is Eleanor (known to most people as Ellie), DH's name is Finlay (often known as Fin). We both like our names, I didn't know any other Eleanor/Ellie's growing up which I liked and I think it's quite a pretty name. DH liked his name as it was uncommon too. Now they are both super common- we always hear people shouting "Finlay/Ellie BEHAVE" and turn around feeling guilty thinking its us being called :haha:

I get that all the time with my name! (Emily) I was one of only like 2 Emilys in school, but now there are little Emilys everywhere! I hear someone yell, "Emily, stop it!" And of course I turn around to see who is yelling at me. :haha:


----------



## MrsPeacock13

My name is Kirsten. I normally go by Kirsty. It's ok, never had anything bad said about it.

My husband is Adam.


----------



## daneuse27

sorry, deleted


----------



## july2013

My name is Elizabeth Lawson and OH is Cameron John. Mine is very common, but OH's was quite unusual when and where he was named. 
I go my Ellie or Lizzie, and OH goes my Cam.


----------



## Lucy139

I'm Lucy Oh is Liam we both like our names and have never been teased because of them ! ( Liam used to get called mail a lot buy his friends at school Cus it's obviously Liam backwards lol) x


----------



## Wish85

My name is Carlie. I don't mind it however people always spell it Carly, and sometimes when people read it out they pronounce it Charlie :dohh:

Fiance's name is Luke. Very common, only one way to spell and pronounce it, enough said lol


----------



## Wombat88

My name is Elyse. I used to hate my name when I was younger, now I like it. I get Elle, Ellie, Lysey as nicknames. People have trouble pronouncing it sometimes, they think it's Alicia/Elsie :wacko: People also think it's spelt Elise when I say it. 

Fiance's name is Joshua, he hates his name (I like it)and just goes by Josh. No one misspells it or pronounces it differently. 

Both have never been teased about our names :)


----------



## DebbieF

My name is Debra Elizabeth ~ It's an okay name, it was more popular in the 50's & 60's though.

My husband is Keith Michael ~ He's never really said anything about his name, I think he likes it.


----------



## kneeswrites

My name is Vaela (Vay-luh) and my middle name is Dee. I love my name. Not so much my middle name but I've grown to like the sentimentality of it (my mom is Mary Dee, she goes by Dee. her grandmother was Olly Dee. Now my daughter is Caoimhe Dee). I've always loved my first name because it's unique, I've -never- met another Vaela, I'm also basically the only Vaela on facebook which is nice lulz. People have a hard time pronouncing it but it doesn't bother me at all. I always get compliments and it's a nice conversation starter which is good because I'm hella awkward. I get called Vae sometimes (mostly in typing) and I also get called V a lot especially by one friend we have. 


My husband's name is Jonathan Francis. He likes Francis but he gets made fun of a lot for it (including by me). He also is okay with the name Jonathan, but people have a hard time spelling it right (always wanting to do Jonathon or Johnathan) and people like to take the liberty of calling him John without asking him if it's okay. His fam calls him Jonny and I've taken to calling him Jonny recently but he HATES it. I also refer to him as J a lot, mostly when typing. I'm not a huge fan of his name, I think it's boring.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My name is Whitney. I have always been pretty neutral with it. It is a good name, but there were 4 other Whitneys in my graduating class of 200. It gets shortened to Whit, and I like it most of the time, because it feels more friendly. However, all of my close friends and family use Whitney.

My dh name is Quint. I like how different it is. He likes it too. As far as I know he was never made fun of because of it. It is hard to get across to people though (especially because I have a bit of a hick accent and almost completely drop the t.) He often gets called Quinn or Clint. Or some just shorten it to Q.


----------



## missbabes

My name is Michelle, and I never knew of another Michelle until my older brother decided to date one in my teen years. I guess I like my name, though I like shortening it to just Chelle. I do hate it being pronounced as 'Me-Shell' though.

Hubby is David, though he mostly goes by Dave. His parents will call him Davey at times. David was a really common name during our school years, he was one of seven in our year alone.


----------



## Radiance

Hello!

My name is Kimberlee, I love it, it's spelt slightly unique and I haven't met a lot of Kimberlee's for someone that has moved around the states several times and has gone to 11 schools! 

My husband's name is Kota, the one thing he can not stand about it is when people do "KoDa" or assume his name is Dakota- it is just plain Kota. :)


----------



## fayefirth

I like this thread! :)

My name is Faye Louise & i love it, and only known 2 or 3 others named this so like that its not popular.
DH is Leigh David, i love it and he doesn't mind it, but hates having to spell as people assume its spelt like Lee! I think Leigh is much nicer! x


----------



## RosieRosieP

I'm a Victoria but my parents call me by my middle name Rose. I was never keen on my name when little but have grown to love it as I've got older. Most people call me Vic.

Hubby is called Gary his parents thought you couldn't shorten it :haha:


----------



## linsey2012

Hi mines Linsey Ann I hate it never liked it and I don't think I ever will lol very popular I think.

My OH is Called Kenneth (Ken) Malcolm (middle name) And his surname is Cameron he has three first names for all of his name im not sure what he thinks of it though.


----------



## 060509.x

My name is Trisha, not Patricia, just Trisha. I dislike it but, I've not really met someone my age with my name. I like my middle names though. I go by Trish.

My OH is Lewis, he likes his name.


----------



## Varenne

My name is the most common feminine version of Maximus (which hopefully you all know as I'm trying to prevent real life stalkers!) 

I LOVE it. I've always felt so lucky to have this name. The only drawback is being called Max, which bugged me a lot when I was a little girl wanting to feel at least a bit feminine! (I was a tomboy) I love the full version as it's not very common yet everyone knows how to spell it and I get lots of compliments on it too.


----------



## broodymrs

My name is Victoria, shortened to Tori. Problems I had growing up ( and still now) is people shortening it to Vicky. Its just not my name. I love Tori though, and have never been picked on because of it.

Hubby's name is Luke which we both love. Not that common where we live and he's never had any problems. 

Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Renner

My name is Skye, I was never teased, everyone loves it.


----------



## TwilightAgain

My name is Stacey and i've always loved it, haven't had any problems with it at all. It usually gets shortened to Stace :)

My OHs is Christopher, everyone calls him Chris ........except me and his Mum :lol:


----------



## missZOEEx

I'm Zoe Elizabeth. I always hated my first name - I felt it was ugly & probably would have preferred a more common name, but I don't mind it so much now. :) 

& OH is Conor Michael. As far as I know he doesn't mind it...... It does get misspelled SOOO often! Connor, Conner etc. CONOR is the traditional irish version I believe.... and a lot less common than being spelt any of the other ways.


----------



## BUGaBOO

Im Cerise (Seh-reese) which is a pink/red colour and it means cherry in French, my middle name is Jade
Hubby is Ben :flower:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Helen Louise here. Don't mind it too much. My friends call me Ellie

Guy I'm seeing is called Jon. Not short for Jonathan and I don't think he's got a middle name


----------



## Hope7590

Pielette said:


> My name is Vanessa :flower: I ADORE my name, always have. The only thing is that when I was in school people were forever trying to shorten it, and I like it the way it is. It was always Van or Nessie or something. Eventually people got the message when I refused to respond to it :haha: So I'm always Vanessa.
> 
> My husband's name is David. He likes it but it tends to become Dave, he was introduced to me as Dave. But he goes by a completely random nickname to his parents and siblings, and we call each other Pie, so it's generally friends who call him Dave.

How Funny. Im Vanessa with a Dave too. 

I always used to hate Van or Nessie too. Even worse V!!


----------



## Butterball Ma

RosieRosieP said:


> I'm a Victoria but my parents call me by my middle name Rose. I was never keen on my name when little but have grown to love it as I've got older. Most people call me Vic.

My DD is Victoria and we call her "Tori," too. My ex-husband picked the name, which I almost vetoed because of the "Vicky" possibility. But then he suggested Tori and I love it. She's very bubbly and precocious, so Tori suits her well and we get compliments all the time on it. Only drawback? People assume she's named after Tori Spelling or Tori Amos....nope.


----------



## Mummy Bean

im Michelle...which i dnt mind but it gets shortened to Mich all the time...so i normally say my name is Chelle. also any one over the age of 40 just sings Michelle my bell'

hubby is Edward...which i love, but he hates. he known as Edd (double dd is important app.) and teddy at work.


----------



## greenbeans12

My name is Shauna, which is a bit of an odd name in my opinion. I am not sure why my Dad was dead set on naming me this and sometimes wished they had went with their original name and called me "Hope". People always spell my name wrong and sometimes get it confused with "Shaynah". I see nothing nice or pretty about my name but I have had many men tell me it's pretty. :shrug:

My OH's name is Alexander but he goes by Alex. He has a super common name and really there is nothing special about it.

:flower:


----------



## Andypanda6570

My real name is Adriana but everyone calls me Andrea and my husband calls me Ann. My husband is from Italy his name is Nicola, but me and everyone call him Nick :flower:


----------



## wristwatch24

My name is Reilly and I have always liked having somewhat of a unique name, but it was hard growing up not being able to find my name on the keychains in the stores.  I also get a lot of "my dog's name is Reilly/Riley!" or "My _______'s dog's name is Reilly/Riley!" so that is kinda annoying. But overall I like my name and how it connects to my Irish heritage, especially now that I'm married and my lovely Irish surname is gone. 

My husband's name is David (some people call him Dave) and he doesn't like it that much.


----------



## TTCabundle

My name is Alix Amy. I like it :) I always get asked if itss alexandria though, which its not, and I always find myself saying 'Alix with an I not an e'. My friends and family call me aly usually. 

My OH is Tyrone Robert, he likes it, his dads called tyrone too :). People know him as Tye. X


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My name is Nikita.iv always loved it as I was always the only one around.lol.
My oh's name is Brian, I like it,he thinks its pretty boring and a bit funny for his time (born 1985) but his bros name is Graeme and that is a bit more funny for his age. All his family have common names but my mum named me and my sister Nikita and Rhianna.we probably seem a bit weird to them.lol


----------



## mummyat18

my name is Anna. Love it always have, just not a fan of anne, annie, anna banana. yup always got made fun of for it. my principle in elementary introduced me as anna banana infront of 4 schools who came for a school play ( i was main character and gave a small speech after. ) i was humilitate. oh well i lived. My soon to be husbands name is Raymond. Always goes by Ray though. He likes it because its pretty unique where we live. He got teased and called. Rayray, Ray charles, Raymondo, and stuff like that but he enjoys it. Our daughters name is Evelyn Grace. Only part i dont like about it is that everyone calls her Evie or Evy, and i do not like it. but i cant stop people lol. If we ever have a boy though we'll be naming him Deklen ( declen) because ive always loved it. Though i hope people spell it right.


----------



## comotion89

I'm Gail other half is Nathan I like my name not a lot of black girls called Gail!


----------



## Kalia101

.....


----------



## pinkpickle

I'm Lisa
DH is Clayton

I grew up hating my name. Other girls always had cute or pretty names and mine was just plain and boring. I was never made fun of for it or anything, I just wanted something prettier. As an adult, however, I love my name just fine. =) It's not too sticky sweet and cutesie, and suits me quite well. I always wanted to be named Jennifer. But knowing who I am now, that would not have fit my personality. My mom did a good job. My father wanted to name me Christine. I always hated that name growing up (Chris sounded so masculine, Chrissy was too cutesie for me), so felt fortunate that I didn't get that one. 

I love DH's name. He's never been made fun of for it, it's not too out there but not terribly common, either. Strong, manly, charming....... Nice name.


----------



## clynn11

My name is Cassidy Lynn. I've always liked it, it's unique and i've rarely met another Cassidy. Lynn is after my mother's middle name and my first daughter will also have the middle name Lynn.

My fiance's name is Kevin Lavern. I don't think he minds his first name, but hates his middle name. It's after his grandpa.


----------



## chelsnap

My name is Chelsea, which I like. People often shorten it as Chels but I like that as well. My boyfriends name is Wesley, he goes by Wes, which I love because it's not a name that's super popular. :)


----------



## xkatiex

Katie Lyn - I love my name, although ppl always ask if its short for katherine or katelyn, and then the one n thing.mostly its spelled lynn, i prefer lyn - so did my mom - since its on my bc. lol mostly people call me katie, kate, kates non of these bother me. if my name wasn't katie, i would be naming my daughter it

Trevor - he doesn't mind it, i dont mind it, mostly goes by trevor or trev, sometimes i call him trevy lol


----------



## britt1986

My name is Brittany. And my dh is Patrick.


----------



## Wilsey

I'm Amy Elizabeth and my DH is Laurence James! We don't have particularly interesting names sorry!!!
;)

My hubby is very pedantic about our children having names that can easily have nicknames (William = Will, Wills etc). Because he always hated that his name didn't have an obvious nickname. I guess mine doesn't either - everyone calls me Aims and it's more letters than my actual name haha.


----------



## LaraJJ

My name is Lara - I love my name, very rarely meet another Lara. I was named after the character in the book/film Dr Zhivago which my Dad loved. I even walked down the aisle to 'Lara's Theme' from the film!

I had a bit of stick at school when the Teletubbies came out, there was one called LaLa - so did get that quite a lot. Never particularly minded though.

Some people shorten it to La, which doesn't really bother me.

The most annoying thing is the whole 'Lara Croft' comparison, but that seems to dying off now.

So on the whole, I love being a Lara!

My DH is Mark, which is nice & normal.


----------



## emeraldmoon

My name is Chandni
DH's is Patrick

People always have problems pronouncing my name and I always have to spell it out. 
It's pronounced Chan-dh-knee the proper indian way or Chand-knee as most people call me. There's a Bollywood movie called Chandni so I get the song from it sung at me sometimes.
It's a common indian name but funnily enough people always say they've never met another Chandni.
I got teased at school with other kids shortening my name to chud-di (pants in Gujarati).
At one point I had a lot of people calling me Chan but then I stopped liking it as a Chinese girl laughed when I was introduced to her as Chan.
I like my name, it means Moonlight.

DH - hates having his name shortened to Pat, doesn't mind Paddy, gets called Podders, Pod & Padraig by friends.


----------



## beanzz

I'm Josie and my OH is Jody (a guy) :)

ETA: forgot to add, I love my full name Josephine as I've never known another Josephine in person but nobody ever calls me it. Hate being called Jo as a nickname for my nickname Josie! :dohh:
My middle name is Danella, I love that too :)

OH doesn't mind his name but his boss has put "miss Jody J********" on his pay slips :haha: muahaha! He was named after a formula 1 driver from the 80s so that's the only reason he doesn't hate it. His middle name is Sherard. His parents clearly hated him hahaha


----------



## Tasha

Natasha, but everyone calls me Tasha. I cant even remember the last time I was referred to as Natasha tbh. I don't have a middle name.

DH is Matthew William, he HATES being called Matthew, only likes Matt. William he likes as it is his Dad's middle name, grandfathers etc and also our sons.


----------



## ShelbyLC

My name is Shelby Lynn. I was named after the character played by Julia Roberts in the film Steel Magnolias (which, admittedly, I have never seen). My father named me, without any input from my mother, and she let him because he was preparing to deploy (he was in the military) for a long period of time. I don't mind my name that much, but at the same time I hate it. Not only did my father abandon me when I was little, leaving me with a name picked by a man I never really knew, but it's also just SO COMMON! It's like, 4 out of 5 people I meet named Shelby have the middle name Lynn.


OH is William Edward. He's a third, named after his father and grandfather. Everyone calls him Will. I've called him William maybe a dozen times during our relationship. :haha: He wants to have a son to name after himself, which I'm not a fan of, but have agreed to under the condition that I get to decide baby #4's name.


----------



## alicecooper

My name is Natalie

I like it, nobody really gets it mixed up or anything.

My middle names are Jeanne Antonina. Granted nobody ever knows how to spell them, or pronounce them correctly if they're written down (I get Jane / Jean / Jeannie), but I like them anyway because they're names after relatives and have meaning. And I like that they're kinda "different".

DH's name is Philip. Just Philip, no middle names.

He likes it well enough, but he prefers to go by Phil. I think he likes that he has a "long form" of his name though, and not JUST Phil.
Only issue is that sometimes people spell it Phillip but it's not a big deal.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

My name is Kellie Marie. I always hated it because there were so many other Kelly/Kelli/Kellie's in school. It's just so boring. . .Marie also had to be the most common middle name in 1971~ ;)

My DH is Mark Allen. He could care less about his name one way or the other I'd guess. haha


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

I'm Lesley and my OH is Matt. I never liked my name...I think it is a boy name but I do like the fact that my grandmother named me and she was my favorite person in the world so I will live with it just for her ;)


----------



## juhnayrae

My name is Jenae (like Renee with a J) and I've loved it! I always get compliments on how beautiful and unique it is. My parents were going to name me Megan, but my aunt and uncle decided to name my cousin born 3 months before me Megan, so they scrambled and settled on Jenae. I'm glad they did! I like it a lot more than Megan. My middle name is Raelyn, which was a combination of my parent's middle names (my dad's is Ray and my mom's is Lynn) I love it!

My husband's name is Shane. He seems to like it and I like it too. It's not super common, but it's also not really strange. His middle name is Arthur which I kinda hate haha. It's after his grandfather, so what can you do lol.


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

juhnayrae said:


> My name is Jenae (like Renee with a J) and I've loved it! I always get compliments on how beautiful and unique it is. My parents were going to name me Megan, but my aunt and uncle decided to name my cousin born 3 months before me Megan, so they scrambled and settled on Jenae. I'm glad they did! I like it a lot more than Megan. My middle name is Raelyn, which was a combination of my parent's middle names (my dad's is Ray and my mom's is Lynn) I love it!
> 
> My husband's name is Shane. He seems to like it and I like it too. It's not super common, but it's also not really strange. His middle name is Arthur which I kinda hate haha. It's after his grandfather, so what can you do lol.

Jenae Raelyn.... I really like that! 

I know this woman that named her daughter Jenica and I really liked that too...I would just be worried if they shortened it down to Jen...I've never been a fan of that name.
But i just really like your name...good job parents :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm Elizabeth (Liz) and OH is Ian. They've served us well over the years, both fairly traditional and hopefully won't ever seem 'dated'


----------



## Kenzie_tank

Im Mackenzie Lara and hubby is Lochlan James...I think theyre fine :)


----------



## Bella1185

Loving this section and loving reading all the name suggestions!!

I'm Emma Katherine, but growing up I went by "Kate" or "Katy" which was eternally annoying as on the first day of school every quarter, I had to correct the teacher and explain I go by a nickname of my middle name. Also, my mom and I have the exact same name, which has been a losing battle because even though we live in separate states I still get her bank slips and bills in the mail by mistake :) the name has grown on me over the years but Emma seems to be quite popular with the little ones now :)

DH is Bradley, Brad for short. He says he was the only one with it growing up, never was teased with it. His only complaint was that his last name starts with a B too, so I guess he didn't like how it sounded. 

:hugs:


----------



## sopho30

Hi all...My name is sophie...I was the only sophie throughout my school years  I liked my name, even my friend jenny used to call herself sophie haha..My brothers used to tease me and call me sofa , or sloth or soapy......

My oh is called David and he hates it....I call him dave . but if i want to wind him up i go for davey haha 

Been getting some ideas for names off here...........


----------



## bumpy121

Hi all :flower: My name is Ciara didn't really like it growing up because it was so popular over here (was born in London and no one had it, thats why my mum picked it) :wacko: 

My OH is Shaun he doesn't like the spelling because it's not 'Irish' :dohh: but everyone here spells it Sean which is why i prefer his actual spelling.


----------



## GingerPanda

My name is Hailey Lynn. I never went to school with anyone else with the same name, though I think it's getting more popular now. Never got made fun of over my name in any way. It has served me well. :haha:


----------



## liz1985

My name is Elizabeth, I really hated it as a child but now I love it. My middle name is Alexandra which I also really like. I get called lizzie, but mostly liz. My mum and grandparents are pretty much the only people who call me Elizabeth. I wish more people stuck to Elizabeth, but it's my fault as I don't make them.

OHs name is Aidan. It's quite unusual in his age group so it seems to be becoming more popular at the minute. He's indifferent to it, doesn't love or hate it.


----------



## AuroreDupin

We are Laura and Peter.


----------



## missjennakate

I'm Jen (Jenna) and my partner is Nick (Nicholas) I like how our names sound together Jen and Nick!


----------



## IsabellaJayne

My name is Samantha Jayne and my OH's is Jason Philip.

Isabella is not my name but a girls name I did originally want when I started using BnB, now I don't lol


----------



## MrsPoodle

I'm Rebecca and hubby is Oliver. It was unusual to be an Oliver when we were young!


----------



## Momma Leena

Hello everyone!! Okay, I have a very "different" name. It's Lenimae & my fiancee's name is Chad. :) Nice to meet you! Now to name our little one. I've got a blueberry in my belly and of course not sure if it's a boy or a girl just yet! Names are a difficult one for me as I had to grow up with such an oddball name, lol!!


----------



## pippi_89

I'm Sophie too - pretty standard. There were a few Sophies around when I was in school. OH calls me Soph most of the time. I had a lot of Sophie-dophie when I was little which REALLY p!$$£d me off lol but nothing too offensive :)

OH is Sam (not Samuel - just Sam) he quite likes his name it just annoys him when he comes across female Sams lol


----------



## Caitie44

My name is Caitlyn Michelle, which only ever bothered me because of constant misspellings and there being at least 4 other girls that shared the name. People always assume it starts with a K, too, which drives me nuts.

OH has a really odd name... Mint John. "Like the candy", as he always says lol. It's a family name (if he didn't have a middle name he'd be Mint IV) but I don't think he particularly likes his name. He always has people asking if he said Matt, Mitch, Mitt, etc. And then of course people saying Minty Fresh, Mint Gum, Peppermint... Though I call him Minty Fresh all the time. :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

My name is Amy Frances, was suppose to be Amy May but my mum thought people might think it was weird. I would have preferred Amy May, but I find Amy to common and I hate it being shorten to Ames.

OH is called Martin Andrew, not very keen on Martin either but I didn't choose it.


----------



## BunnyBunny

My name is Rebecca Elyse which took a lot of getting use to as most girls have traditional middle names but I love my middle name now.

Hubby is Jeffrey Scott


----------



## Twinkl3

Mines Kelly and my OH is Alexander (Alex).

I've always loved my name but did get teased slightly when I was little (and still today by close family members) as Smelly Kelly :( I tend to get nicknamed Kel by those close to me.

OH likes his name and has never had any teasing, his friends do tend to call him AL which I hate with a passion for some reason.


----------



## Donna84

My name is Donna Louise, i really don't like Donna, apparently I was going to be Nicola and I would have preferred that shortened to Nikki, my sister is Nicola but she prefers Nic.
My OH is Michael Kevin, obviously Michael is one of the most common names especially in the UK but he gets called Mike by everyone apart from his family. It annoys me when they call him Michael because that's not how I know him! Lol I prefer uncommon names so our daughter is Darcey and I'd like a similar sounding name for baby number 2.


----------



## Hunbun

My name is Caroline, I really like it. I think it's quite a pretty name, although a lot of people can't pronounce it properly which is odd as it isn't an unusual name. 

DH's name is Paul, He doesn't mind it but he thinks it's a bit ordinary and boring. He has actually also moaned about it being to short.... I don't understand that, what is wrong with short names???


----------



## Jessica28

My names Jessica - Growing up, I wished I had a different name but I like it now. There are a lot of worse names out there. OH calls me Jess and a lot of family calls me Jet.

OH is Duane. He likes it and says it's a manly name.


----------



## highhopes19

My names holly I've always quite liked my name.

My partners name is Thomas but always known as Tom

X


----------



## HearMyPrayers

My name is Jennifer Elizabeth. I was called Jenny as a kid but mostly go by Jenn now. My middle name is the same as my mothers, I dont like either name way too common! 

My DH is Jason Anthony, he loves his name! And I think it suits him very well!


----------



## Robingf83

My name is Robert (rob for short)


----------



## Buttercup2014

Laura and Bill. I don't dislike our names, but I think they sound boring. :wacko:


----------



## stephaniexx

We are Stephanie and Andrew (Andy and Steph) :) quite boring lol.


----------



## jogami

I'm Michelle Candice. I don't mind Michelle although it is VERY common where I am. There is even a commercial/ advertisement of a hospital nursery with all newborn babies where an excited dad goes with the nurse to see his daughter for the first time and the nurse says "which ones yours?" and he says: "Michelle" and every cot has the name "Michelle" on it :rofl: My family mostly call me Shelly though which is ok.

I hate Candice, I don't know why honestly. To me it sounds like cancer for some reason.

My husband's name is Bertino. We have NEVER ever heard of another Bertino. We have tried facebooking it and there are only a handful of people in Italy with the name and only as a surname. Until people get to grips with it he is called "Benito", "Bandito" "Benino" and most cards he gets his name is spelt Batino. I don't get it really, we say his name really clearly, Bert-in-o. His mother met a little boy when she was a child with the name and never forgot it. DH doesn't mind it and I really can't imagine him being called anything else. It is unusual and I like it; just not enough to have named DS after his dad. Ok ok I'd maybe consider it as a THIRD name; if I ever have another son ;)


----------



## thosevibes

I'm Ashleigh Nichole. I've never been teased although people can't seem to spell it even if it's right in front of them, lol. I remember getting a letter for the School Board during high school with the spelling "Ashley". I honestly love my spelling but the name itself is pretty common.

My partner is Logan Mathew.


----------



## ClairAye

I am Clair. I hate it, it's boring and frumpy! I used to detest it but I'm cool with it now, it's my name sooo.. Lol. The spelling has bugged me though, or more how people spell it wrong even though my name is written right in front of them :dohh:

OH is Lucas. I love Lucas! It's a boys name I have always loved :)


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm Kristin, don't mind my name, but sometimes people spell it "Kristen" or call me Christine which is rather annoying.

DH is Damien. He doesn't like his name but I think it's fine.


----------



## hakunamatata

Caitie44 said:


> My name is Caitlyn Michelle, which only ever bothered me because of constant misspellings and there being at least 4 other girls that shared the name. People always assume it starts with a K, too, which drives me nuts.
> 
> OH has a really odd name... Mint John. "Like the candy", as he always says lol. It's a family name (if he didn't have a middle name he'd be Mint IV) but I don't think he particularly likes his name. He always has people asking if he said Matt, Mitch, Mitt, etc. And then of course people saying Minty Fresh, Mint Gum, Peppermint... Though I call him Minty Fresh all the time. :haha:

My favorite girl name right now is Caitlin Michelle. I worry about misspelling all the time too because there are so many ways you can spell it.

The name isn't quite as popular as it used to be based on the SSA website so hopefully if I have another girl, she won't be sharing her name with 10 others in her grade.

Glad to hear you like your name for the most part! I love the nn Cait or Caitie <3


----------



## Gradgirl

If you want something in outer space, my mother named me Dosha Nicole C. and my husband has a very common name Christopher Blake B.


----------



## xprincessx

We are Janet and Ralph.

Please nobody ever call your kids our names...they will be bullied..mercilessly :rofl: (we are only 21 too!!)


----------



## hakunamatata

xprincessx said:


> We are Janet and Ralph.
> 
> Please nobody ever call your kids our names...they will be bullied..mercilessly :rofl: (we are only 21 too!!)

Awww :hugs:


----------



## JessesGirl29

I'm Amy Nicole, I've always liked it as there weren't too many other Amy's around but it's not really far out there.....my partner is Jesse Edward (Edward after his Dad). I love the name Jesse for a boy <3


----------



## Ninagrrl

My name is Christina, I was named after an uncle Christopher that died in Vietnam and my son's middle name is also Christopher so there is some family ties there. My father tried to use the nickname Chrissy but I hated it and insisted on being called Nina. When I got into kindergarten I had a mean teacher that wouldn't let me use my nickname so I went by Christina for many years until I was a teenager and then people just started calling me Chris. I had a 4 year old cousin that called me Stina though. Now, though, I use Nina whenever I can but most of my family still calls me Chris. I wish I had just stuck with Nina because it suits me better.

My OH's name is Brad... not Bradly, just Brad. He doesn't really have a nickname persay except his mom and dad sometimes refer to him as Brady but no one else is allowed to call him that.


----------



## Balloo

My name is oonagh (pronounced like oooooo-na!) and I've never met another one, heard someone calling for their child in the street when we were in Ireland and was very confused!! Lol. Middle names Louise so kinda a mix of unusual and common. I used to hate it, nobody can spell it properly or pronounce it-I spent my school years being called by my last name by supply teachers or Donna!! But now I love it, I love the fact it's so unusual and I think it fits me well!
OH is Peter, but goes by pete. His middle name is Thomas so gets called Petey (P.T.) by his brothers!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I'm Laura, my partner is Daniel. Pretty standard names as names go. Don't mind them really lol


----------



## shouse

My name is Stephanie, not to bad, gets shortened to Stephy by my parents but otherwise it's Stephanie or Steph.

Hubby's name is Jeremy, he hates it not sure why though. I'm the only one that shortens it to Jer.


----------



## Jay900

My name is Laura: I've never had any problems with it, I only hate when people call me loz. I also get called law, low, lolo, lolly the list goes on, but nothing bad. 

OH's name is Robert: his dad is also called Robert we all call him bob, and my oh gets rob. He has never had any problems with his name, well not that he has mentioned

We both have pretty common and boring 
:flower:


----------



## MelliPaige

crayoncrittle said:


> Crystal - I like it. Only problem was spelling and that drove me boonnnnnkerrrrrs Krystle Christyle Khrystell NO JUST REGULAR CRYSTAL!
> 
> Husband is Elliott - same problem with the spelling Eliot or Elliot but other than that, his only problem was with his last name which was Bill! So he took my last name when we got married :)

That's funny, my daddy's first name is bill last name elliott..spelled with 2 ts and everything haha



Melanie - besides the nickname smelly melly I like it haha

Timothy - when he was little his sister couldn't say this and called him Tiffany lol other than that he's ok with it


----------



## Mummy2Be_at20

My name is Keiara (key-air-ah) and I like it, it's not that common, though people do say "Kira" or "kee-are-ah". I would have been named Britney if it wasn't Keiara, and I'm definitely not a Britney. When people have to spell it they usually spell it Keira, Kira, or Kera. Apparently I have too many vowels for some people, my middle name is DeShawn which is my mothers middle name. 

OH's name is Maxwell. He likes it and prefers to be called it instead of his nickname, Max, however I never call him Maxwell because its too long for me to say everytime and it seems too formal for me.


----------



## LoveSanrio

My name is Amber. Middle name is Nicole.

DH's name is William, middle name is Alden. He goes by Will. :)


----------



## SilverWillow

Rachel and Jonathan - so popular in the late 70s, we both had 2 or 3 others of the same names in our year at school which I hated (although I do like my name now). But this is why I wanted unusual names for my children so they will hopefully be unique!
We have a Bree and a Milo on the way so don't think there won't be too many others around! :haha:


----------



## mumofone25

Kirstie and jason (kay and jay) 

I dont mind my name apart from forever say "kirstie with an ie not a y" lol x


----------



## mhk425

My name is Michelle. I like my name. My parents and my in-laws call me "Shell/Chelle/Chell" and my grandpa calls me Shelly. I don't mind when my parents do it, but it bothers me when anyone else does it. My SIL refers to me as "Aunt Chell" to her 18-month-old, and I'd really prefer she call me Aunt Michelle. Oh well! And of course there's the "Michelle my belle" from all of my parent's friends. Don't mind that though!

DH's first name is Clyde, but he goes by his middle name, Michael. He is Michael, not Mike, but anyone new who meets him insists on calling him Mike.


----------



## PugLuvAh

My name is Stacey, and I am totally a Stacey :) I get called Stace by friends and family. I really like my name and there is never a ton of us out there. Plus there are a lot of different spellings (Stacy/Stacie/Staci) to make it more girlie or not.

My husband's name is Glen, which one person said was the most boring name in the world! hahaha But it suits him and our famillies are Scottish so it goes with his last name. It is also not very common, so he was the only one in the class.


----------



## Dragonfly

My names Anneke , pronounced Anneka. I never liked it and adults seem to say it wrong and pick on it all the time. I get treated differently and not accepted with this name despite being born and breed in Ireland. My partners name is Darren, he got no stick over that its a popular name here.


----------



## Butterfly2

Mines victoria, shortened to Vickie. Never been teased because of my name. I've never even to keen on Victoria but always loved my middle name isobel.

OHs billy, everyone assumes his actual name is William but his mum named him billy. When he was a kid he was bullied due to his name you can rhyme it with many words. But he loves his name.


----------



## vtjess423

My name is Jessica though most of my friends & family now call me Jess though during high school and such it was Jessie. :) When were kids my little brother called me Joss for some reason. I've never been a fan of my name just because how popular it was growing up. I always had at least one other Jessica in my classes all the way through school. Even in college - my Freshman year there were 4 Jessica's on my dorm room floor alone. Other than that I never had any problems - was never teased because of it, though one nasty boy did call me Messy Jessy once just to get on my nerves (a friend of mine's older brother). I actually prefer my middle name Nicole, though that was pretty much just as popular. LOL

My DH's name is Steven but he goes by Steve. He likes his name just fine - we even named our son Steven. :thumbup: He HATES his middle name though which is Edward. I don't really know what he has against it as I think its a perfectly nice name. But it is the main reason our son has a different middle name. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Ada although pretty annoyed that nobody ever says it right! it's pronounced Adda so my family always call me blackadder :rofl: DH is James.


----------



## WhitheartsQ

My moms name is Ada as well. She says hers Aid uh though. If that makes sense. People call her Adda all the time though. :)


----------



## vaniilla

WhitheartsQ said:


> My moms name is Ada as well. She says hers Aid uh though. If that makes sense. People call her Adda all the time though. :)

it seems me and your mom have the same problem lol people call me Aid-uh all the time :haha:


----------



## sm122097

I'm Scott and my wife is Michelle. And while you did not ask, our daughter is Shoshana Madison


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

-My name is Chelsea. For the most part, I really like my name. It's *somewhat* unusual... I've only met maybe 4 or 5 other Chelsea's. It's also the name of a place, which I like (although my last name is also the name of a place, so if you Google me, you get a map.) 

I was teased a bit for it, but I don't think that will be a problem for kids today... not sure they'll know who Chelsea Clinton is. And Chelsea Clinton looks a lot better now than she did when I was a kid... everyone said I looked just like her because we had the same name and both had brown curly hair.

People close to me call me Chels, and that's OK. When people not close to me call me Chels, I immediately bristle, like, "What is it? How much do you need!?!" 

Another issue with my name is the spelling. I prefer the way I spell it, as it matches the place. But I tell people it's Chelsea with an A and they sometimes spell it "Chealsie" or something else horrendous. Alternative spellings include Chelsie, Chelsey, Chelsy, and Chelsi. Also, the pronunciation weirdly presents a challenge to some. I get Chelsea-UH or Chel-SEE-uh or sometimes the fabulous Chelissa. The A... it throws people.

-My fiance's first name is Daryl. He went by that name most of his life and HATES it. So now he goes by his middle name, Scott.

-Following suit with the PP, I'll share my stepdaughter's name: Aliana. It's a pretty name, and it suits her. But people get it wrong all the time. They either call her Iliana or Alaina.


----------



## CosplayMummy

My name is Ria. And I always get "Is that short for Maria, Rihanna, Rihanne, etc" or people spell is Rhea or Rhia. It's just Ria. Or Auntie RiRi ^^
My partner's name is Lee. Not unusual.


----------



## katjaneway

I'm Chelsea and my middle name is Catheen. I've always like my name only problem I had with it was when I was younger there was no keychains or bike liscense plates with my name but now there is. Everyone mainly calls me Chelsea or Chels but like pp said no one can seem to spell it. Catheen was my grandma's middle name and nobody can spell it lol but I love it. Sometimes was calked caffeine over it but it's w/e and it was just teasing by a family member.

Dh is Daniel Joseph and I've never heard him complain about his name. I actually like Josephine for a girl but he says its too old fashined.... actually he doesn't like anything I do except using both of our dads names in a boys name. Oh well :)


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm Mary. Nice, plain Catholic name. Actually, Mary Virginia. I was named after a relative, so it doesn't really feel like my own name sometimes.

My husband is Beau. Not short for anything. He's got two middle names, and he uses both initials because there is one other person with the same first+last as him in this world, and they are near the same age, in the same field, with the same background. They live on opposite sides of the globe, but if you Google him, you might find the other guy. :)


----------



## myangel167

my first name is Sonja-Renee'. yes, both of those r my legal first name. Although I just go by Sonja. 

Now that im an adult, I like it. but as a kid it was sort of annoying. substitute teachers always mispronouncing Sonja. (Sonya) or calling me Renee'. I'm so used to it now though. I never got made fun of for my name as a kid, except being called "Sony playstation" in 3rd grade. and "sonya I wanna bone ya" in high school. lol (mostly by my guy friends..and no. I wasn't a 'floosy' or anything, haha.) 

If I could go back to kindergarten today, I wish I would've gone by Renee instead of Sonja. I like it better. Although I do think Sonja is pretty and less common (which is a plus in my book), Renee is just easier. 

My husband's first name is Benjamin. He goes by Ben of course.


----------



## littlesteph

my name is Stephanie apart from the odd times where I got called steph-fanny in school its not really a name you can take the mick out off, I get called steph for short which I prefer in college and sometimes at work I got called little steph as I am a shorty at 5ft. 

my hubby's name is Samuel but gets called sam for short.


----------



## Sini

Im Sini, Finnish name meaning 'blue'. Ive always liked it but now I live in the UK I gotta tell everyone how to say/spell it :D 

OH is Sanjay, everyone calls him Sanj.


----------



## PreggyEggy

I'm Samantha Louise. I love Samantha, though I mostly get called Sam. I like it, it suits me! It was a bit of a problem in school though, I was picked on a lot and often called Spam or Sambo (a very old racist slur for a black person. I'm not even black? :S ). Louise though...urgh! Most common middle name ever.

DH is Timothy William. He likes it, and William is an inherited middle name (males on his dad's side have it). I like to tease him and call him Timmy, which he hates. Timotei is another good one. >:] I believe he got some flak while in collage because of the character Timmy in South Park...Tim isn't the most social butterfly ever, and people used to do the Timmmmeeeh voice to him.


----------



## omgitsashley

My name is Ashley and I don't mind having it as a name, although I would never have chosen it for myself, nor would I choose a name so common for my own child. On a rare occasion, someone will joke around and call me "Ashtray or "Ass" but it's never been in a mean way, always someone joking. 

Partners name is Ian. He likes it. Sometimes when he's on the phone with a telemarketer or a company (Sprint, electric company etc) they will call him "Ann" lol. My dad used to call him "Ethan" or "Eeyore" LOL I think it was hard for him to remember. Nobody has ever really made fun of his name (except the Eeyore thing, but that was all in good fun)


----------



## MontyMad

My name is Elizabeth. My mum named me after Queen Elizabeth I, who is her favourite monarch and historical figure. I, however, go by Beth. I always have done, mostly due to Beth from Little Women, my mum's favourite book. When I was a small child, though, my parents called Bebe. I have no idea where that came from. But some people have called Lizzie which I don't mind. The only person ever to have called me Elizabeth was my grandfather. 


My boyfriend's name is John, not very interesting. But the thing is, my mum's partner is also John. So behind their backs we call them John 1 and John 2. To his face, though, I rarely call him by his name. I call him Cricket, entirely inspired by the fact that he could be the long-lost twin of the actor Raphael Sbarge, who plays Jiminy Cricket in "Once Upon A Time"!! (He was also in "Risky Business" with Tom Cruise). John calls me Chicken, and sometimes Princess. Oddly enough, I usually hate this petname, but I like it when he says it. Which says something


----------



## JillieBean

Butterball Ma said:


> Nicole Suzanne--I like it, except Nicole was SO common when I was in school. There was always 2 or 3 Nicoles or Nikkis in every class.
> 
> Alan Paige--Alan, not Al. He's never really complained about his name. However, his last name is Smith, so Alan Smith kinda sounds like an alias to me, lol.

OMG our last name is Smith, and DH LOVES the name Alan, we just posted about it. Picking a name when your last name is Smith is really really hard!

Oh, ahem. 

My full name is Jill Christine Smith. Pretty boring. I do like my first and middle name (I'm not a Jillian) but I don't care for being a Smith now. My maiden name was an uncommon Italian name, and now I lost that part of my identity! 

DH is Daniel Adam Smith. He likes every part of his name, but jokes that he was named in a factory because of how common it is.


----------

